# Ponerse a la bola



## superolga

Hola a todos, alguien sabe cómo se traduce al italiano esta frase?
Muchísimas gracias de antemano!


----------



## gatogab

superolga, bienvenida al foro.
I canoni di WRrolleyes ci chiedono di tentare noi per primi una traduzione onde poter essere aiutati s'è necessario.
Ed inserire anche il contesto nel quale si trova la frase o parola.
Provaci


----------



## Neuromante

Anche perche molto probabilmente hai sbagliato nel verbo e inoltre non sia "al" ma "a mi/tu/su"


----------



## 0scar

En contexto es imperioso en este caso.
Yo solo le encontraría sentido si dijese "ponerse en bolas"


----------



## Neuromante

O "Ir a su bola" "Estar a su bola"

O ya puestos "Suicidarse tirándose delante de una avalancha de nieve"


----------



## superolga

Hola a todos y gracias por contestarme! La frase es "ponerse a la bola", sin "a mi/tu/su", por eso no pude entenderla y no consigo encontrarle sentido! Mañana pondré la entera frase porque es verdad, sin contexto no tiene mucho sentido y es mucho más difícil de entender. Soy junior perdonad mis fallos 
Gracias por haberme contestado, mañana pondré el contexto!
Buonanotte a tutti e grazie!


----------



## gatogab

superolga said:


> Soy junior perdonad mis fallos


Soy _senior_ y pido lo mismo.


----------



## superolga

Aquí va la frase entera: *"Por muchos conocimientos                        que uno acumule, ya sea en libros o en cursos, no se logrará                        avance alguno si a la hora de ponerse a la bola se sigue                        haciendo lo de siempre."
*Yo creo que significa "a la hora de golpear la bola", es decir a la hora de hacer las cosas. Puede ser así?
Gracias de antemano a todos!
Ciao!


----------



## gatogab

La verità è che mai ho visto una frase così.
Dev'essere un modo di dire di qualche regione.
Noi diremmo: _all'ora di quagliare_.....


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que viene de los bolos del mundo del espectáculo. Hay un hilo sobre el tema.

Vendría a ser "A la hora de... ponerse a bregar/meterse al trabajo" 
Quizás se pueda traducirse como "Starsi al dunque"
Se al´ora di starsi al dunque si continua a fare il solito.

Edito:
Sí que tiene el sentido que había dado yo antes: 
"Estar a su bola" significa, estar metido en sus cosas "En la presentación del trabajo de grupo Pepito estaba a su bola, ni se fijó en lo que los demás decíamos, fue a lucirse"
"Andar a su bola" significa hacer las cosas sin dar cuenta a los demás "En vacaciones me gusta ir a mi bola, no cuento on nadie ni hago planes previos: Un billete de avión y una reserva de hotel, nada más"

En el ejemplo de la duda ese "Mi/tu/su" queda sobre entendido con el "conocimientos que *uno* acumule"



Es la primera vez que detecto en español algo parecido a las "particelle" que el Divino Marqués intituyó en el italiano para "deleite" de los no madrelingua


----------



## Darvulia

He leído por internet que ponerse a la bola es una expresión que se utiliza en el golf y que por el contexto de la frase que nos ha dado significa 'fijarse objetivos'.

Corregidme si no es cierto.


----------



## superolga

Sì yo creo que es como dice Darvulia, se trata de una expresiòn que se utiliza en el Golf! Pero creo que signifique "a la hora de hacer las cosas". No sè, qué pensaìs?
Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!!!


----------



## Antpax

superolga said:


> Sì yo creo que es como dice Darvulia, se trata de una expresiòn que se utiliza en el Golf! Pero creo que signifique "a la hora de hacer las cosas". No sè, qué pensaìs?
> Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!!!


 
Hola:

Sí, diría que es lo que dice Darvulia, que es "a la hora de golpear a la bola", pero creo que tienes razón y que, en este contexto, quiere decir "ponerse a hacer las cosas", "ponerse a trabajar".


Saludos.

Ant


----------



## superolga

Bien, lo conseguimos!!Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!
Saluti dall'Italia!


----------

